
President Duterte likens himself to Hitler wants to kill millions of drug users - niccolop
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-philippines-duterte-hitler-idUSKCN1200B9
======
kafkaesq
And why shouldn't he? His main "sugar daddy", the U.S. government, still
hasn't done anything to meaningfully condemn his policies so far -- let alone
apply a swift jerk of the leash, like it should have done long ago, by now:

 _While the Obama administration has criticized Duterte over the extra-
judicial killings, U.S. officials offered no immediate condemnation of his
latest comments and instead stuck to a strategy of stressing long-standing
ties with Manila._

 _" We continue to focus on our broad relationship with the Philippines and
will work together in the many areas of mutual interest," a White House
official said when asked about Duterte's Hitler comments._

